# xp compatable driver for anaplot



## lollieg (Jan 3, 2008)

looking for a xp compatable driver for anagraph ana express elite cutter.
currently using vmware-win 98 and coreldraw 9


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

lollieg said:


> looking for a xp compatable driver for anagraph ana express elite cutter.
> currently using vmware-win 98 and coreldraw 9


ANAGraph became a part of OCe':

http://www.dgs.oce.com

This occurred in 2003. That was four years ago. Yo will have to find the relabeled and renamed product at their new site. Since I have no idea what your Vinyl Cutter looks like it will be up to you to find it on the new site. It may be discontinued. There may be no support of any type for your product. But the online User manual I found here:

http://www.luberth.com/help/anagraph_ana_express_elite_cutter_manual/imagepages/image1.html

Says it's a serial port connection. That poses a problem under Windows XP. The HAL layer in XP will NOT allow you to directly control this hardware device. There is nothing you can do about this, in Windows XP. It's the way it's designed to operate. I don't personally agree with this, but then I didn't get a vote in the process of designing it either.

Best idea? Find a software package that EXPLICITLY states that it supports your device AND that it works under Windows XP. If you need assistance in this, please feel free to ask for help in that matter.

HTH

Bill

P.S. There were six models of this device. Please include the full model number in future messages. It will help.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Bohdanw (Feb 11, 2008)

lollieg said:


> looking for a xp compatable driver for anagraph ana express elite cutter.
> currently using vmware-win 98 and coreldraw 9


:wave:


----------

